# Handcrafted Crochet and Woven items



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Many of you may know I make crochet and woven items. Favourites are toques, afghans, scarves, shawls and ponchos, slippers, and other miscellaneous things. (Think door mats, coasters, potholders).

This is a hobby but I gladly take requests and I am honest if I have never tried a pattern before. I do my best to work with the needs and wants of the customer. Prices are more than fair... Remember that these items often take tens of hours to produce.

Please PM any requests and I will soon upload past and recent projects.

All prices on items are subject to materials used.

























This particular shawl would be $80.









This bag would cost $100 (materials used were quite expensive).









Baby blanket $50.









Scarf $35









Toques $25









Scarf: $50


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to see some of your work


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

It would be great if you can list prices on some of your sample work.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Images posted.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Currently working ona yellow and light green granny stitch afghan. Pictures will go up soon of the current size. Due to the nature of this blanket size is almost endless but it is a rectangle. I can stop at crib size or go for a big one.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

coffee cup sleeves!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I will soon be experimenting with denim and making some door mats... thought it might be a cool way to recycle old and torn jeans!


----------

